# Looking for Companion Dog Shows ~ Northamptonshire



## edenport (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi

Does anyone know where we can find a complete list of all Companion Dog Shows being held in Northamptonshire?

Many thanks


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

There's a companion show on 19th June in Helidon, not far from Daventry. I will probably be taking something.


----------

